# Project Formula Gheenoe... Part Deux



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Do you take requests?

I would like to see you put in a Merc 300.  Mid engine of course.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

The Verado 275 weighs in at only 635lbs...


hmmmmm..... remove motor from outboard assembly, re-rig the oil setup on it so that i can lay the motor down, ruhn an extended driveshaft to a semi-custom sterndrive setup...................... hmmmmmmmmm 


U provide the motor?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

> U provide the motor?


Probably would if it was a 4 stroke.    I will take a 2 stroke any day. :


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

> U provide the motor?





> Probably would if it was a 4 stroke.


Lets go! Can build it like a sport-bike... straddle the seat mounted over the motor, lean down on it... whattya think it'd do speed-wise?  

Just have to reinforce the living daylights out of the hull, but its doable... i've seen more-on-less with a few drag boats out there... haha!

[smiley=drinking.gif]






Actually, that sorta reminds me of this concept:




















<evil grin>


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

> ...
> Just have to reinforce the living daylights out of the hull, but its doable...


And I thought you were mechanically inclined.  Ever hear of Duct Tape!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

i prefer aluminum tape, zip-ties and JB weld... lol! 



Oh, and stainless steel safety/mechanics wire... 


 hahaha!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

> i prefer aluminum tape, zip-ties and JB weld... lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hack!  Do it right the first time with Duct Tape!  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine....... GOSH! 












 Haha!



On a more serious note, i do have a plan for something that i think would be totally kick-ass on this boat though... i will be experimenting with some funky stuff i think


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

> Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine....... GOSH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the funky. 

Thanks for this afternoons entertaimnment. 

CR


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Ron, here's one for ya..... 




My new center console that i'm designing and will build for this project:


Sitting at speed:









Standing at speed, or idling:











hehehehehe...... 

The design is mostly done, just have to work on the fab and the actual sizes of a couple of components... right now i'm looking into small hydraulic steering options.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

That's taking the noe extreme to a new "extreme". I wonder if Sea Star would be small enough? Seems to me they were pretty wide. Why not just use teleflex? Main reason to use hydraulic is to buffer feedback on big motors. :-/


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

The main reason i'm thinking hydraulic, is for ease of line-routing, especially with the flexible connection... you can route hydro lines sooo much nicer and out of the way than a cable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

> The main reason i'm thinking hydraulic, is for ease of line-routing, especially with the flexible connection... you can route hydro lines sooo much nicer and out of the way than a cable.


Agreed.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

that steering idea is SWEET.  






cant wait to see the fab work~ 


L.R.


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

LR: Thanks! It should come out looking awesome! I've got a few other pretty sweet ideas for it as well that i won't give away just yet  hehe! As soon as i finish getting my new shop setup, i'll be startijng the fab work on it


----------



## Scalindn (Feb 3, 2007)

Mr. Flea,
If I read this correctly, you are going to rebuild with a tunnel.
I have a Flats Cat from Tx. It is considered a cat type hull but it is very unique and it is patented. When on plane there is little hull in the water. To gain more steering control in tight areas, I have to back off the throttle to get her in the water a bit more. 
Any way thought this might be of interest to you. 
Anxious to see your next postings.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

holy cra*. You aren't messing around! Nice going. How much weight will be added to the boat once you are done with all the mods.


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

Probably a pretty fair amount of weight... i don't fish the 'flats' (i'd love to, and may one day, but that isn't the primary usage of the vessel), so a boat that drafts a bit deeper isn't going to kill me. However, the added weight is something that concerns me right now because this hull has 'dry glass' all through it, and i've discovered that it is blistering in several spots, and under those blisters is.... guess what.... dry fiberglass under the gel-coat.

I'm pulling my hair out trying to figure out if i should move forward with this particular boat, or find another. I'm looking for some hulls online, and have even considered getting an ECC Gladesman or something nice to build on, but Kevin has yet to return my PM that he's read, so i doubt i'll be going that route (mainly becuase i'm asking to buy a "right out of the mold" boat that needs to be finished and rigged, and i don't think that they want to sell one like that.... could be wrong)

I'm honestly thinking at this point to build an entirely new boat from *scratch*... because the time it would take to strip the gel-coat, and sand through all the dry fiberglass, and then re-layer the fiberglass to build strength back up, and then sand that smooth, and then re-gel-coat..... i may as well lay out some spars, pour some expanable foam, sand it to the shape i want, and pull a part from it... 


If i go this route, this could be an even more extensive build  But it'd actually be easier in the long run.... i think 





Scalindn: Thanks for the tip... i won't be building THAT much of a tunnel... just a small tunnel in the back to allow it to run skinnier, thats all.


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

not used to the "PM" setting as I don't get a pop-up and it's way on top of the screen. However, oyu'll see i did respond. ;D

Talk to you soon John.
Kev
ECC
321.217.1086


----------



## Scalindn (Feb 3, 2007)

Over the years I have done different things to these boats and many times I too found dry glass in them.
Good luck on your project, anxious to hear and see.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> not used to the "PM" setting as I don't get a pop-up and it's way on top of the screen.


Pop ups are only on the home page of the forum. That is by design. If you have book marked the recent posts page then you need to look at the message bar at the top or have email notifications turned on.

Thanks for bringing this up. I will add it to the FAQ


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

Kevin, it was great talking to you!


To everyone else.... The 'Formula Gheenoe' *may* become the _'Formula Gladesman'_..... We'll see though... more details to follow in a bit 


I just can't stand the idea of putting this much time and effort (and $$$) into something that has the layup/dry glass problems that my Gheenoe has in it.... i talked with Kevin about it a little, but with the plans i have in the future for the boat and some of my 'dreams' for what i want to do with it, i don't need or want something unreliable


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, heres the deal guys.... 

The hull in the pics here is going to be discarded. I cannot go on with the 'Dry Glass' issue, so i am going to start over from scratch, and build something TRULY special 

Only problem, is that it'll have to wait a bit... like maybe 3-4 months.


SO, in the meantime, i am going to be picking up a small canoe (the _ECC Chickee _to be exact)... i'll do a few things to it, but i'm looking for something to be able to fish out of and still have fun while my other boat is in the planning stages... also, with the Chickee, once my other boat is done, will provide me with a really lightweight boat that i can take anywhere and launch anywhere, and have fun with, where my other boat i'm building will be a bit more difficult to do that with.



For now and forever, "*Project Formula Gheenoe*" is ended and done with... I'll make a post in the next few days showing the cutting-up of the hull, and the throwing away of it. It pains me to do it, but this dry glass situation sucks, and i won't stand for it in a boat i own and am relying on.


My new ECC Chickee Canoe will be named......... (drum roll please)......... "*Digger*"... ;D

_yes, it is customary for me to name all of my projects, both auto and boat _


I'm already planning out a few small modifications that i plan on doing to it shortly after taking delivery. Yes, i'm lazy, so yes, it will be a 'powered' Canoe. It will certainly not be 'overpowered' or anything like my next project will be  ... i have a small (30lb MinnKota) trolling motor here at the house already that i'm going to use on it. I'm going to be adding lighting to it (i can only realistically fish around my house in dusk/dark conditions, so the lights are mandatory), and i'll also be adding a few other 'creature conforts' to it to make it more fun to fish out of.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

don't cut up the gheenoe, sell it to someone who has the time and patience to fix her up.
don't kill the noe'.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Or turn it into a BBQ for the next rally. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.microskiff.com/msforum/YaBB.pl?num=1172777214


Hahahaa!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Gheenoe-a small boat made for fishing small rivers, streams and flats throughout florida.

A gheenoe or a gladesmen isn't designed to have an inboard jet engine.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> Gheenoe-a small boat made for fishing small rivers, streams and flats throughout florida.
> 
> A gheenoe or a gladesmen isn't designed to have an inboard jet engine.


yeah, BUT a horse carriage was not designed to be motorized. Someone decided that they would like a propulsion system that did not crap all over the place


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me what it was designed or not designed to do... lol! Its what i wanted to make of it. If everyone just left everything alone, as it was "originally designed to do", then this world would be a very dull, very non-inventive place. 


And not to worry, i would never do to a Gladesman hull what i did to this hull... when you paid virtually nothing for the hull in the first place, it makes it easy to decide to do something like this... when you payu a lot for something, you wind up not being so eager to destroy it


----------



## mims (May 1, 2007)

what type of controls will you use for shift and throttle? good idea indeed.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Hey Ron, here's one for ya.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see no pics


----------



## FleaBiscuit (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, up from the dead.... haha!



I took the pics down, because i am no longer messing with the Gheenoe... i "donated" the hull to a friend of mine, who had someone cut the back of it off, and install a new transom, so that he could have a "shorty" Gheenoe for taking on the back of his Honda Ridgeline truck... 

However, in the time from when i first made this post till now, i've since moved from Orlando out to Satellite Beach, and live on a canal now with uber easy access to the Banana River, with a short jaunt to get to the Indian River around Dragons Point... so i am ITCHING to get back going on another craft, and make a really nice fishing and cruising machine out of it.....

I'm seriously eyeballing the new ECC Caimen hull to start working with this time


----------

